# Holiday Isle, Destin sandbar sharks



## kingfisher27 (Dec 1, 2009)

Last night around 6:30 my friend Corey and I went out to Holiday Isle and rigged up for some nighttime shark fishing. We got some good mackerel bait from our friends who had gone off shore the same day. The bite was on all night and the sharks were so active we went 2 for 6 within the first1 1/2hours. We were using 250# mono leaders with 14/0hooks.










We ended up with 2 sandbar sharks which were actually pretty fun to catch. The 4 sharks we missed were definitely bigger than the ones we landed. Every shark that was missed snapped the line after the shook was set.





































Even though we should have ate these sharks, we released both of them. You can't see in the first picture, but there were at least 40 people watching us land the shark. I have a feeling we would ruin some little kids life if we stabbed the shark right then and there. Oh well....one tourist lady was completely baffled that there were actually sharks in the water in Destin. Seriously lady? Anyways, we'll be going out again this weekend. The bite is on for sure.

DJP


----------



## Luminum (Nov 9, 2007)

Nice catch! How far did you take the baits out?


----------



## kingfisher27 (Dec 1, 2009)

I kayaked out about 250 yards. I always get a little nerved when you release a shark and then kayak out another bait directly after. What we fisherman do for a bite sometimes getsa little crazy. Especially when it's pitch black and you can't see a thing.


----------



## fishmasterseven (Oct 6, 2007)

That is definately the scariest part (atleast for me) is getting so far out in the pitch black carrying bloody bait and you know what is in the water. Anyways, nice job guys!


----------



## AKCoastie (Aug 26, 2008)

What were you using for bait? How deep did you run it?


----------



## todd in the bay (Oct 3, 2007)

Awesome post, there, king fisher 27! Helluva progression of photoes to tell that great story..."Seriously lady?"


----------

